
Vegetarians have 20% higher risk of suffering a stroke than meat eaters - vixen99
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-7426697/Vegetarians-higher-risk-stroke-meat-eaters.html
======
ekzy
[https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/366/bmj.l4897/F1.large.jpg?d...](https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/366/bmj.l4897/F1.large.jpg?download=true)

Looking at those figures, vegetarian diets have lower ratio of stroke case /
population, I know I am not taking other risk variables into account but it is
still a big difference. Could some help me understand it? Thanks

------
gavribirnbaum
Daily Mail is a terrible source.

~~~
mytailorisrich
_The researchers_ [Oxford University] _, writing in the British Medical
Journal, said: 'Overall, the present study has shown that UK adults who were
fish eaters or vegetarians had lower risks of ischaemic heart disease than
meat eaters, but that vegetarians had higher risks of stroke.'_

It's dangerous to discard an article simply because it is published in the DM.

~~~
DoctorOetker
perhaps people at risk of stroke become vegetarians, while for some reason
people at risk of ischaemic heart disease are simply not recognized of being
at risk, and hence don't become vegetarian in response?

does the article explain how or why vegetarians are at higher risk of stroke?

~~~
beatgammit
People usually choose to be vegetarian for "animal rights" reasons, not
health/medical concerns (though those two are certainly contributing factors).
It seems unlikely that there's some self-selection going on since a view on
animal rights has little to do with having a stroke and is probably wholly
unrelated.

That being said, I suppose it's not good science until we consider all
potential contributing factors until we can prove a casual link. I just think
that a nutritional explanation is more likely than something else (say,
genetics).

